# Biscuits and Gravy



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

Can't remember the last time I looked at this, since I’m putting all my recipes on disc, figured this was as good a time as any to dig it out.

1 can Pillsbury biscuits
1 lb. Jimmy Dean Maple sausage
3 T. Flour
3 C. Half & Half
Kosher salt
Course ground black pepper
Fresh ground nutmeg

Everything should be at room temperature before starting to cook, always!

Preheat oven and bake biscuits per instruction on package.

Crumble sausage into a frying pan, cook it until the small bits get dark brown, about 10 minutes.

Sprinkle flour over sausage and stir until the flour has been absorbed, pour about ½ C. of H&H in pan.

With a wooden spoon mix the H&H in while scraping the brown bits stuck to the bottom of the pan up into the sauce. This is known as deglazing, and it’s how to get better depth of flavor in your sauces.

Stir in the remaining H&H cook until the sauce is thick as you like it.

Season gravy with a pinch of salt, black pepper and nutmeg, taste to be sure it’s seasoned to your liking.

Tear biscuits in half cover with gravy.

© A. J. Di Liberti 1987

Two things I've never been able to master making from scratch, biscuits and pastry pie crust.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

I love me some sausage gravy and biscuits. Even better with home made biscuits! I use Bob Evans sausage. 

Man I could eat this all day long, with a good pot of coffee...mmmmmm


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I am making this on Sunday. :dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Darrell said:


> I am making this on Sunday. :dr:dr:dr:dr


make enough for 2...:tu


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Awesome recipe. Thank you.:tu


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

My girlfriend doesn't eat meat, so whenever we are lucky enough to have a day off together, I make this with turkey sausage. It's delicious!!


----------



## RedRockCola (Jan 29, 2008)

*Once there was a pan of biscuits that was put into the oven. The oven got hotter and hotter and soon one of the biscuits turned to another and said, "Man, is it hot in here or what?!" *

*That biscuit suddenly screamed, "HOLY CRAP, A TALKING BISCUIT!!!"*

*True story!*


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

Tripp said:


> My girlfriend doesn't eat meat, so whenever we are lucky enough to have a day off together, I make this with turkey sausage. It's delicious!!


Am I missing something? Isn't turkey considered "meat"?


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

ghostrider said:


> Am I missing something? Isn't turkey considered "meat"?


lol....
I always considered "meat" to be beef and pork, and chicken and turkey are poultry. Maybe it's just me, because people always get confused...


----------



## Dr_Trac (Nov 8, 2006)

Man...that sounds delicious right about now.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

Tripp said:


> lol....
> I always considered "meat" to be beef and pork, and chicken and turkey are poultry. Maybe it's just me, because people always get confused...


AH, gotcha. Most people around here consider any animal to be meat, red, white or otherwise. Can't understand how them vegetarians do it...


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Might have to try this one out. I usually make mine somewhat similar, but replace nutmeg with Frank's Red Hot, JD Maple with JD Sage, Half and Half with whole milk or Carnation Evaporated. Also toss in some cayenne powder for a little extra zing.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I am going to try this this weekend. I luvsmesumbizkitsandgravie...

Thanks fro the recipe.

I take it room temp is important.

T


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

I do this a few times a month. I typically use Jimmy Dean Hot and cook it well done and I dont drain use a couple cups of milk and a bit of cornstarch (takes less to thicken) and a bit of black pepper. Biscuits and sausage gravy is some good eats!!! :dr


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

partagaspete said:


> I take it room temp is important. T


I wrote "_Everything should be at room temperature before starting to cook, always!_".

That's not always true.

When making piecrust or biscuits, the butter should be very cold, and some cookie dough needs to be chilled before baking, I'm sure there are other examples.

Meat browns better and cooks faster if it's at room temp before cooking; it also has better texture after.

When making sauces, including gravy, having the liquid at room temp and in some recipes just below boiling, will blend better and require less time to bring the sauce to serving temp.

Surely there are other reasons, I don't know of.


----------

